# using parasite killers with scaleless fish?



## jinithith2 (Oct 23, 2006)

Is it possible to use parasite killers with scaleless fish such as BGKs??
Thanks much!


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Try at half dosage. Good Luck.


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

What parasites are you trying to get rid of?


----------



## jinithith2 (Oct 23, 2006)

internal parasites mostly... I lost two fish but they always happen once in a while. All the other fish in my tank are not at all effected by this thing.

The fish that died had no appetite, and I never saw any poo because they never did eat. They starved themselves to death...


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Internal Parastic medicines should not effect scaleless fish, all I would say is becareful with the filter as the medicines can effect the bacteria in there.


----------



## butterbean 3 (Oct 20, 2006)

For Internal Parasites you treat there food not the water I just got done treating my GSP for IP I used Parasite Clear by Jungle for 8 days. I cut a tablet in quarters and soaked their food in a cup of water, 1/4 tablet plus garlic & a touch of water conditioner for 2 hours twice a day. Worked great one was really bad when I brought her home so I started the treatment the next day and she done and been off of it for awhile and looks great & eats good.
BTW be sure to also soak garlic with the food they will like that and they donÃ¢â‚¬â„¢t like the med plain..


----------



## jinithith2 (Oct 23, 2006)

wow! that sounds like a great plan
Thanks for your input butterbean and everyone else


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Very good advice butterbean, with one word of caution to add to it. Watch the water quality even when medicating foods, as some of the medication is going to be in the water until the fish actually eats the food. Ammonia and nitrite levels, and nitrates over 40 can be very dangerous if mixed with medications. Always check water params before using any type of medications, and with scaleless fish, make sure it's something safe for them specifically. Scaleless fish can have bad reactions to some meds that will treat the parasite issue. If you need suggestions on safe meds to use, let me know what kind of fish are in the tank, how many, size of the tank, and list of symptoms. Also, be sure to remove any carbon from the filter during treatment if you should need to medicate the whole tank. If only treating food, the carbon will help to remove any medication that bleeds off into the water, this is a good thing.


----------

